# AMD Ellesmere [Radeon RX 470/480/570/570X/580/580X/590



## rbrick49 (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi  Folks has any one had any luck getting free bsd going on  one of these graphics cards
AMD Ellesmere [Radeon RX 470/480/570/570X/580/580X/590


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 2, 2020)

Since 12 release all these cards should work fine. I use a RX 570.


----------



## rbrick49 (Sep 2, 2020)

I changed my mind I have installed gnome,Ihave setup /etc/rc.conf and proc but cant find any code to get gnome running with the amd graphics card


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 2, 2020)

Yeah for me Gnome is broken too but its dead anyway because the newer versions of gnome wants to see systemd things. But all other Desktop Enviroments working fine. I currently use Icewm.


----------

